

Add Support for 80+ Filetypes to your iPhone - srijs
http://www.doctapeviewer.com

======
bluedino
Is this an ad?

Any idea what the 'pro upgrade' adds? Doesn't say on the page. Being a free
app I wonder how restricted it is without the upgrade. Support for 80+ file
types would require a lot of time invested, unless most of them are built into
iOS or have a free library. (I'd bet text/RTF files, PDF and common image
types are counted in the 80+)

~~~
cedel2k1
Hi there. We're leveraging our existing conversion infrastructure for
supporting those 80+ filetypes.

The Pro Upgrade removes the limitation of 2 remote conversions/day.

You can read more about it on our blogpost: [http://blog.doctape.com/the-
future-of-doctape-where-do-we-wa...](http://blog.doctape.com/the-future-of-
doctape-where-do-we-want-to-go-tomorrow/)

------
ape4
Its pretty rare that a file converter does a decent job. ie if you want to
know what a PDF really looks like... use Acrobat. If you just want a glimpse
this might be ok.

